# my homemade recovery workout drink.



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

:clap2:my homemade recovery workout drink.

2 free range eggs.

1 tablespoon peanut butter.

1 bannana.

2 scoops of whey protien.

1 teaspoon mod creatine.

1 glass of slimmed milk.

half cup of oats.

bleand togerher

750cals

76grms protien


----------



## boyley1984 (Mar 28, 2009)

maidenscotland said:


> :clap2:my homemade recovery workout drink.
> 
> 2 free range eggs.
> 
> ...


to much protein mate, i read some where that the body carnt brake down no more then 50g each meal, not sure tho the mods will no

also whats this crack with every one adding oats to there protein drink, dont think i could drink oats


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

And lose the fats,save for PPWO and beyond


----------

